# Do you really know who's got your back?



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

As most of y'all know, there's a lot of racial crap going on right now. As I glossed through my Facebook this morning, I read some things that people I knew IRL posted that kinda surprised me. It brought to mind a discussion we had here about whether or not it's a good idea to have people of different races, religions, etc. in your SHTF group. I'm not involved in any group but those of you who are might take the time to read through the Facebook posts of your fellow group members today & reevaluate your group participants.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

With how divisive people are I wonder how almost any group would stay together.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't do Facebook, but the few people I would consider part of my MAG are all very like minded where it counts with similar priorities. We are not all of the same faith or race, but we all have similar military and law enforcement (to include security and corrections) experience, as well as similar values and political leanings. There has to be some level of like mindedness for a MAG to exist and thrive, but it does not need to be 100%. A good friend of mine is the most skilled shooter I know, you could Google him because he makes it on the top 100 Master Class shooters almost every year. But he is deeply cynical atheist and I am a devout Christian. I don't know if my wife and I are even 100% on the same page at all times on all things.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

My wife and daughter are the only people who I trust and count on to always have my back. Keeps things real simple.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I don't know if my wife and I are even 100% on the same page at all times on all things.


I hate to be the one to break it to you but you aren't. I do know a couple guys that change their opinion when the wife tells them what it is but that is as close as I have ever seen to spouses agreeing 100%. Somehow you don't seem to fit that picture.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have my family (4 kids), wife and a very few friends. There are several people who live close to me that I train with and exchange idea's with but not sure I'd stake my life on them, yet.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

The important thing is what's inside the head, not the color of the face. Race is not an issue with us, except for the fact that most of the people in our little town are white.

Who's got my back? Almost exclusively family. We have four adult children, two of them married, and some grandkids. Those are the only ones I'm really sure about, although there are a couple of peripheral friends that might be trustworthy in a shtf situation.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I have 3 great friends that are in the same mindset and values as me,

These are guys (and wives) that I will give the keys to my house , and never worry .

I'm lucky I guess,
Not too many people have friends that you 100% trust, and yes I would take a bullet for them , and they would for me. 
These are rare friends to have in ones life.

How would you like having friends , that stop by ,often, just to see if we need anything, or any help, just because.

Outside of them.... I TRUST NOBODY.


Jim


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Trust is the biggest issue but not the only one.
Someone can make a poor decision out of stupidity, ignorance, or just by accident that could jeopardize the rest of the group. The larger the number of people the more likely this will happen. Just because something is not done maliciously does not mean that it can't harm everyone in the party. Fewer people is the only way to minimize this risk I would expect. No way everyone in a group can have the exact same training, experiences, and thoughts as everyone else. Close family members is still the safest answer in most cases.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I trust my wife and my stepson. Neither one is a prepper or believes what I believe. My wife thinks I worry too much about what's happening and what might happen. I'm not worried. I'm staying informed.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I trust close family. I'm blessed to have one that I know I can trust. The few friends I have are great. I'd do anything I could for them. As far as the "little circle of trust" I'd have to see how they react in bad situations. My army friends are pretty spread out. Wish they were closer.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Caribou said:


> I hate to be the one to break it to you but you aren't. I do know a couple guys that change their opinion when the wife tells them what it is but that is as close as I have ever seen to spouses agreeing 100%. Somehow you don't seem to fit that picture.


We live in a home with very traditional Christian values. Not the fake values the media pretends exist or Sunday-only christians would have you believe that they live by, but the real values that comes from unshakable faith in the Word of God. While my wife and I do not _always_ agree, I am the head of our household and in such I am the final decision maker. She yields to both my authority and her belief that even if her opinion differs I will only make decisions that are in the best of interest of our family. She is not a timid woman or one to follow rather than lead. But because she knows I love her completely and prioritize her well-being above my own, she trusts that the authority given to me by God is well placed. My wife and I are as happy, united, and like-minded of a couple that I know. We do not bicker, we do not fight, we do not threaten, and we do not hold resentments. Many people claim their spouse is their best and closest friend, but mine truly is.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> We live in a home with very traditional Christian values. Not the fake values the media pretends exist or Sunday-only christians would have you believe that they live by, but the real values that comes from unshakable faith in the Word of God. While my wife and I do not _always_ agree, I am the head of our household and in such I am the final decision maker. She yields to both my authority and her belief that even if her opinion differs I will only make decisions that are in the best of interest of our family. She is not a timid woman or one to follow rather than lead. But because she knows I love her completely and prioritize her well-being above my own, she trusts that the authority given to me by God is well placed. My wife and I are as happy, united, and like-minded of a couple that I know. We do not bicker, we do not fight, we do not threaten, and we do not hold resentments. Many people claim their spouses is their best and closest friend, but mine truly is.


That's exactly how things are at our house. It's really sad that our country has lost the concept of servant leadership & putting God first.


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

Sentry18 said:


> We live in a home with very traditional Christian values. (snip)


This obviously works for you, and rare is the times it does - you should feel blessed.

As a counter-point, wife and I are Secular Humanists - no particular belief except that all humans have good and evil in them, how you behave determines whether you're a 'good person' or a 'bad person'.

Our wedding was traditional Cherokee - I was joining her family and tribe more than she was joining my family. We did the Rite of Seven Steps and since have been partners in all respects. We talk things out - sometimes even debate them - but always from a foundation of love and mutual respect.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Sentry18 said:


> We live in a home with very traditional Christian values. Not the fake values the media pretends exist or Sunday-only christians would have you believe that they live by, but the real values that comes from unshakable faith in the Word of God. While my wife and I do not _always_ agree, I am the head of our household and in such I am the final decision maker. She yields to both my authority and her belief that even if her opinion differs I will only make decisions that are in the best of interest of our family. She is not a timid woman or one to follow rather than lead. But because she knows I love her completely and prioritize her well-being above my own, she trusts that the authority given to me by God is well placed. My wife and I are as happy, united, and like-minded of a couple that I know. We do not bicker, we do not fight, we do not threaten, and we do not hold resentments. Many people claim their spouse is their best and closest friend, but mine truly is.


Same here, for 49 years 10 months today.



Jim


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

OutInTheWoods said:


> This obviously works for you, and rare is the times it does - you should feel blessed.
> 
> As a counter-point, wife and I are Secular Humanists - no particular belief except that all humans have good and evil in them, how you behave determines whether you're a 'good person' or a 'bad person'.
> 
> Our wedding was traditional Cherokee - I was joining her family and tribe more than she was joining my family. We did the Rite of Seven Steps and since have been partners in all respects. We talk things out - sometimes even debate them - but always from a foundation of love and mutual respect.


It might be rare in your circle, but it is not anywhere close to rare in my community or in the Christian community across this nation. My parents, my siblings, my in-laws, my extended family, my friends, many co-workers, many fellow congregants, etc. all live a very similar way. Of course in a world where people forget their faith and where living a Christian life is vilified by the media and progressives; the majority have become much more silent.

And I am blessed, 100 fold, in every area of my life. And I know Who to thank for that.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

phideaux said:


> Same here, for 49 years 10 months today.
> 
> 
> 
> Jim


Knocking on the 50! Congrats! My parents will reach that marker next spring.


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

Sentry18 said:


> It might be rare in your circle, but it is not anywhere close to rare in my community or in the Christian community across this nation. My parents, my siblings, my in-laws, my extended family, my friends, many co-workers, many fellow congregants, etc. all live a very similar way. Of course in a world where people forget their faith and where living a Christian life is vilified by the media and progressives; the majority have become much more silent.
> 
> And I am blessed, 100 fold, in every area of my life. And I know Who to thank for that.


I will say that we're not the "religion is bad" type. Everyone has to find their path - the one that makes them better people.

You've found it in the Bible and the teachings of Jesus, bravo.

We found it elsewhere.

You travel your path, we'll travel ours - and not try to convert each other...deal?


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> It might be rare in your circle, but it is not anywhere close to rare in my community or in the Christian community across this nation.


Again, my experience as well. A truly Christian marriage is a beautiful thing. My husband is my little piece of heaven here on earth.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I trust my mother and father with everything and we are very close. We have each others six in everything we do, even though we live in different towns. 

Other than that I have a very loving boyfriend that is like mindedness. He and I don't always see eye to eye on things but we can openly discuss things without issues. We both prep and did so before finding one another. I trust him and he trusts me. My prior marriage ended in divorce and it wasn't until I found my new boyfriend that I realized true mutual respect and understanding. I am truly happy that I have found someone like him.

In addition, I have a few very close friends that I rely on. All are law enforcement and prior military with extensive training. We get together frequently and have always been there for each other when things get tough.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Sentry18 said:


> Knocking on the 50! Congrats! My parents will reach that marker next spring.


 Thanks

Yes Sep 10, will be 50 yrs, 
seems like just yesterday,

My bride is as precious ....no... more precious to me today than when we were first married.
I cant imagine life without her .

What a great and blessed life we have had.

Hope for a few more years together.

Jim.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

ras1219como said:


> All are law enforcement and prior military with extensive training. We get together frequently and have always been there for each other when things get tough.


Just out of curiosity, what percentage of law enforcement/military people you know would you consider "preppers?"


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

OutInTheWoods said:


> I will say that we're not the "religion is bad" type. Everyone has to find their path - the one that makes them better people.
> 
> You've found it in the Bible and the teachings of Jesus, bravo.
> 
> ...


I don't try and convert anyone. I have found the best way to bring people to Jesus is to live such an abundant, hopeful, and fear free life that others come to me and ask how they can have the same. And it happens. A lot.

I will also point out that I am not the one who claimed a healthy Christian marriage was "rare" or spoke to your beliefs at all.


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

Sentry18 said:


> I don't try and convert anyone. I have found the best way to bring people to Jesus is to live such an abundant, hopeful, and fear free life that others come to me and ask how they can have the same. And it happens. A lot.
> 
> I will also point out that I am not the one who claimed a healthy Christian marriage was "rare" or spoke to your beliefs at all.


Maybe I should say that I've seen too many people of all religions or none that have bad marriages. Maybe it's where we are or something, but what my wife and I have IS rare for up here.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Starcreek said:


> Just out of curiosity, what percentage of law enforcement/military people you know would you consider "preppers?"


I know you didn't ask me, and I am not speaking for ras1219como, but most LEO's I know would never reveal it if they were preppers. I think on average we are better at OPSEC than the average group. I worked with my current Chief for years and never realized he was until one day when it came out by pure accident. I know MANY LEO's who will claim to be more prepared than the average person because of their experiences in the military and law enforcement, often pointing to severe weather. But my guess is they are all serious preppers who have no interest in sharing that fact.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

OutInTheWoods said:


> Maybe I should say that I've seen too many people of all religions or none that have bad marriages. Maybe it's where we are or something, but what my wife and I have IS rare for up here.


My marriage PROVES there is a God. Because there is no way on Earth that a big ugly hispanic Sergeant should have ended up with a young smart educated Scandinavian beauty like I did.


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

Sentry18 said:


> My marriage PROVES there is a God. Because there is no way on Earth that a big ugly hispanic Sergeant should have ended up with a young smart educated Scandinavian beauty like I did.


Well, strange things happen, sometimes the spark goes past anything else. That's how I see it anyway. Almost 30 years now she's been my partner, my confidant, my sounding board and my love. She's given me two smart, good-looking kids who are strong and independent.

The most dangerous creature is a mother protecting her young.
A close second is a woman protecting her love. Add in that Cherokee blood and you do NOT want to mess with her. She's got my back and I've got hers - right until the end.


----------

